# Shimano Wading Belt



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Bantam or anyone else. The clips that connect the tackle box to the Shimano wading belt are giving out. Well the plastic pieces are fine but there was a metal spring clip that eventually disappeared (see pic). A zip tie has secured the rig since I found it on my last trip. I have been on the lookout for some similar clips (although all plastic would be best) but have not found any yet. Bantam, can I get these clips through Shimano and if so what would be the proper identification name? Has anyone else had to modify their Shimano wading belt?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Let me see if I can find any info on this. I doubt we carry the clips, but we may have some extra parts laying around.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

the same thing has happened to my belt, but i don't use those clips at all.


----------

